# where to buy shells?



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

Between Fargo, Jamestown, Bismarck, and Minot, what retailer has the best selection of shells? Worried more about selection than price. Thanks.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Fargo - Scheels, Gander Mtn., Outdoorsman.
Bismarck/Minot - Scheels

If you are coming into the state from the East side, your best bet will be to stop in Fargo. Jamestown will have stores with shells, but the selection will be limited. Scheels and Gander Mtn in Fargo are close to both interstates and easy on/off. I personnally prefer shopping at The Outdoorsman. The service is by far the best, good selection, and it's LOCAL.

H2OfowlND


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Scheels out in Bismarck has Federals/Winch. on sale for $8.99/box right now. I think there's a lot of other Scheels stores with that price too.

They also got baby mojo's on sale for $50...had to pick some more up.


----------



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Fellas.
I wish you a safe and productive season.


----------

